

SpaceX CRS-6 Launch Webcast - martythemaniak
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/#.VKcrD3vO87w

======
nacs
"Hold. Hold. Hold. Weather is no go" @ 4:31pm EST

~~~
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
> Launch postponed due to lightning from an approaching anvil cloud
> ([https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/587715056432889856](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/587715056432889856))

Anyone know how they detect lightnings? Is it just cameras, or do they have
planes flying around?

~~~
jewel
Lightning can be detected from thousands of miles away. See
[http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0...](http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=30).
Turn on "detectors" on the right to see the distances involved.

That site works by a using a network of cheap EMP detectors. It uses the
timing differences from each sensor to trilaterate the position of the
lightning strike.

~~~
whoisthemachine
That's a nifty website!

------
searine
This might be the big one folks. Daytime launch with good weather, and calm
seas.

If things go right, we might see the first rocket landing in the next hour.

~~~
jerf
Just called on account of weather.

------
nicpottier
Space-X's webcast:
[http://www.spacex.com/webcast/](http://www.spacex.com/webcast/)

------
btown
As of 16:30:30 EST, launch was scrubbed due to weather.

It's still fun to listen to their verbal verifications to each other about
shutting down the system though!

------
sb057
And here's a YouTube link for good measure:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVUCVYRGcUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVUCVYRGcUo)

------
rickr
Livestream link:
[http://livestream.com/spacex/events/3959775](http://livestream.com/spacex/events/3959775)

Broadcast starts at 1615 est.

~~~
pwnna
Is livestream really laggy? I can't get more than 20 seconds of video to play
after initial load.

~~~
FeepingCreature
Known (Flash on) Linux-related issue. Use the livestreamer (
[http://docs.livestreamer.io/](http://docs.livestreamer.io/) ) tool instead.

------
polymathist
From the SpaceX twitter account: "After Dragon and Falcon 9’s second stage are
on their way to orbit, the first stage will execute a controlled reentry
through Earth’s atmosphere, targeting touchdown on an autonomous spaceport
drone ship approximately nine minutes after launch." So it sounds like if you
stay tuned for nine minutes after the launch you can see the booster stage
attempt to land!

~~~
ceejayoz
That almost certainly won't be a live feed.

------
antimora
Here is a youtube link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVUCVYRGcUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVUCVYRGcUo)

For some reason my ISP blocks livestream.com.

------
grubles
It's rainy here in central Florida but hopefully I can see it outside. What
was fun was seeing the night launch they did a few weeks ago. That one was
very easy to spot in the sky.

------
shivaas
No livestream of the dock ?

------
peterwaller
T-8 minutes as I post this now, at 2025 UTC.

~~~
peterwaller
Today's attempt scrubbed due to weather at T-03:07 :(

------
nicpottier
Damnit, scrubbed for weather..

------
antimora
Oh no, the mission is abort

------
PLenz
Abort due to weather.

------
2close4comfort
SO CLOSE!

------
jjar
DC NO GO

------
kirankoduru
So close

